# My first smoke what went wrong?



## rraczyla (Apr 26, 2015)

First of all I want to say thanks to everyone, this site is amazing. So I just did my first smoke and had miserable results. My setup is a gen1 mes40 setup the way Bearcarver has his...sheet metal bottom right, bottom row removed, amnps lower left with a disposable pan cut in half above he amnps to prevent drippings. The recipe I used was from Jeff... 3-2-1 St. Louis ribs. I purchased his rub and sauce recipes and used those which were well worth the cost. 

I set the smoker to 230 and let it heat while I lit the amnps. I'm sure I will get better but what a pain. I used a propane torch then blew on it for 10 minutes on and off. I used two rows of hickory pellets which I think were pretty well lit when I put in. I then put two slabs of ribs (from Costco) in the smoker. After three hours I removed the ribs and wrapped in foil and put back in. At that point I removed amnps. I think I filled too high as both rows were almost ash and may have had jump over. After two hours I removed from foil, sauced, and put back in for another hour. When I removed internal temp was about 150. The ends of each slab were pretty tender however the middle was so tough it was hard to eat. Needless to say wife was not too happy I spent the money and then time for sub par ribs.

So guys any ideas what I did wrong? 

Thank you,  


Rob


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 26, 2015)

Your cooking temp was set too low, IMHO. Cook them at 250° minimum.

The ribs need to pass the bend test for doneness, regardless of how much time the have spent cooking or what IT they are, IMHO it is impossible to take an accurate IT on ribs.

Someone will probably ask if you have calibrated your therms or that you need to get something other than the "crappy" factory installed one. If you want to then by all means spend the money, but in reality you will find that simply turning up the heat will solve your problem.


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for that I can try a higher temperature next time. I just used Jeff's temperature suggestion. I also used a thermapen to check the temperature which had been calibrated.


----------



## b-one (Apr 26, 2015)

We're you going by your smokers temp gauge? Most stock therms are off quite a bit.


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes was just using the temp on the control panel


----------



## damon555 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ribs will smoke just fine @ 225 IMO.....Why not use the smoker with the provided chip pan? Once you get the hang of that then you can start messing with other gadgets. 

Here's what I would do.....don't get fancy just use everything as it was intended to be used. Put the ribs in the smoker and leave them along for 5 hours before you even think about messing with them...maybe replenish the chips as needed or do as I did and use chunks. I'm not sure what the MES says about using chips or chunks but a chip pan can handle chunks too if done properly. Keep the ribs going until they pass the above mentioned bend test (which is spelled out in many, many threads on this site if you search for it)..... Be prepared for it to take upwards of 7 hours. You don't need to bother with foil either. If smoked properly unfoiled ribs are every bit as good as anything coming out of a foil pouch.

The guys on here are very good at what they do and will give you very good advice.....I learned almost everything I know about smoking from this site. Keep it simple and success will come. Unfortunately trial and error is a big part of the process. It can get expensive with the cost of meat these days.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 27, 2015)

Damon gave great advice.  I don't wrap my SLCs.  Usually I smoke them at 225F but recently I've been doing them at 250F and like it better.  I throw them on the smoker and leave them alone for 5 hours.  Sauce them once, then again 30 minutes later.  By 6 hours they are usually done, but they can take a little longer. 

Did some today and they came out wonderful just shy of 6 hours.  Nice 45-60 degree bend test with no break in the bark.  Not fall-off-the-bone but competition bite and very juicy.  Sauced with an apple cinnamon BBQ sauce from one of the local apple orchards, something I got as a gift at Christmas .  Did them on a WSM but temp is temp no matter what smoker you use.  Heck, I don't even bother to remove the membrane any more.  It turns paper thin as long as you smoke them with the membrane toward the heat source and leave it there for the entire smoke. 













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips guys. I will probably ditch the amnps next time and the metal sheet. Maybe the sheet was absorbing some of the heat. It also sounds like I should have left them on longer. I can't try again for another two weeks but I will report back when I do.


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2015)

Only thing you needed to do is cook them a little longer, That's all. You can use your AMNPS, just don't over fill it, maintain a constant temp  (I smoke at 225 º )  Don't worry about checking the IT of the ribs,  Bend test and pull back on the bones,

This smoke was not a failure  it was a learning curve.   With under cooked ribs you can always cook them a little more. It you didn't eat them wrap in foil and put the in the oven  for a bit and you have salvaged tor smoke  But you know what to look for next time

Gary


----------



## tropics (Apr 27, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Yes was just using the temp on the control panel


That was the #1 mistake


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> Only thing you needed to do is cook them a little longer, That's all. You can use your AMNPS, just don't over fill it, maintain a constant temp  (I smoke at 225 º )  Don't worry about checking the IT of the ribs,  Bend test and pull back on the bones,
> 
> This smoke was not a failure  it was a learning curve.   With under cooked ribs you can always cook them a little more. It you didn't eat them wrap in foil and put the in the oven  for a bit and you have salvaged tor smoke  But you know what to look for next time
> 
> Gary


Hi Rob!

What Gary said, and what a lot of guys said above.

And the biggest is what Tropics said----Don't go by your MES temp settings and digital read-out. That was your biggest problem. It must have been a lot lower heat than you think.

If it was underdone (as Ribs go), it didn't matter if you had it set at 225°, 250° or 275°. As long as you didn't have an accurate second therm in there, like a Maverick, you don't know what your smoker temp was. I would get a Maverick ET-732, and check it in boiling water. Then start over, using your AMNPS (filling it about 1/4" from the top). Get the Smoker temp to about 230° on your Maverick, and do the 3-2-1. Don't worry about the internal meat temp. If your MES stays at 230°, it will be Great.

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 27, 2015)

I've yet to see a MES that has an accurate thermo. Sounds to me like yours is off quite a bit. My mes 40 (gen 2) is usually 30+ degrees off what the true smoking chamber temp is. When I was doing a shoulder yesterday my igrill was reading 218 while the mes was telling me it was 254. Big difference. My guess is your ribs needed more time because you didnt have the temp hot enough.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. I will probably ditch the amnps next time and the metal sheet. Maybe the sheet was absorbing some of the heat. It also sounds like I should have left them on longer. I can't try again for another two weeks but I will report back when I do.


Don't ditch the AMNPS !!!  That thing is 100 Times as good as your MES chip burner!!!

And if you're talking about the metal sheet I use in the bottom right, you may or may not need that. I use it to even out the left & right Temps in my smoker, but unless you have it laying flat (which wouldn't help in any way) it won't absorb any heat.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 27, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread.  I have a lot to learn too.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 27, 2015)

As said above get a good thermometer and check it against your set temp. You are cooking to cold or they would have been done.

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't ditch the AMNPS !!!  That thing is 100 Times as good as your MES chip burner!!!
> 
> And if you're talking about the metal sheet I use in the bottom right, you may or may not need that. I use it to even out the left & right Temps in my smoker, but unless you have it laying flat (which wouldn't help in any way) it won't absorb any heat.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear I don't think I will ditch it. Was a pain but I'm sure thats just the learning curve and once I get the hang of it lighting will be no problem...again this was my first smoke. Yes the metal sheet I was referring to was the one in the bottom right and I did have it tilted. I'm guessing to check left and right temp you just use the two Maverick probes hanging on each side?

Thanks everyone for the tips, I will be sure to pick up a Maverick asap and get started again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Thanks Bear I don't think I will ditch it. Was a pain but I'm sure thats just the learning curve and once I get the hang of it lighting will be no problem...again this was my first smoke. Yes the metal sheet I was referring to was the one in the bottom right and I did have it tilted. I'm guessing to check left and right temp you just use the two Maverick probes hanging on each side?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tips, I will be sure to pick up a Maverick asap and get started again.


Yes, a lot of guys have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit when they first start, but unless they live at a High Altitude, most of them get the hang of it before too long.

Yes the best way to tell the left/right balance of the heat is with two Maverick smoker probes. Without that you don't know what the deflector is doing.

Bear


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, a lot of guys have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit when they first start, but unless they live at a High Altitude, most of them get the hang of it before too long.
> 
> Yes the best way to tell the left/right balance of the heat is with two Maverick smoker probes. Without that you don't know what the deflector is doing.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the info!


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, a lot of guys have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit when they first start, but unless they live at a High Altitude, most of them get the hang of it before too long.
> 
> Yes the best way to tell the left/right balance of the heat is with two Maverick smoker probes. Without that you don't know what the deflector is doing.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the info!


Bearcarver said:


> Yes, a lot of guys have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit when they first start, but unless they live at a High Altitude, most of them get the hang of it before too long.
> 
> Yes the best way to tell the left/right balance of the heat is with two Maverick smoker probes. Without that you don't know what the deflector is doing.
> 
> Bear


Bear  - one quick question on lighting the amnps. I read your posts before on it but how long would you say you leave the flame on the pellets to get it going? On your suggestion I got the ts-3000 and it seemed to produce some large flames within seconds. Just curious how long you hold it there before turning the flame off and blowing on it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Bear  - one quick question on lighting the amnps. I read your posts before on it but how long would you say you leave the flame on the pellets to get it going? On your suggestion I got the ts-3000 and it seemed to produce some large flames within seconds. Just curious how long you hold it there before turning the flame off and blowing on it?


I probably only hold the torch there for 20 or 30 seconds, but then when the flame goes out, I blow on it, down & toward the unburned pellets until the flame comes back. 

Then when the flame goes out, I do the same thing again. I keep doing this again & again. Sometimes the flame is going for 5 to 8 minutes before it goes out. 

Once I have a really big red cherry deep into the bottom of the pellets, it's ready to go in the smoker. This could take 20 minutes or longer, but I only spent time at the AMNPS of about 20 seconds, 6 or 8 times.

I also never use the torch again after that initial 20 to 30 seconds unless I can't get the flame back from blowing on the red pellets in the bottom.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I probably only hold the torch there for 20 or 30 seconds, but then when the flame goes out, I blow on it, down & toward the unburned pellets until the flame comes back.
> 
> Then when the flame goes out, I do the same thing again. I keep doing this again & again. Sometimes the flame is going for 5 to 8 minutes before it goes out.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a hair dryer, or a inflatable mattress blower etc?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope---Not Yet !!

I probably should, because I don't have a lot of lung power left---However Maybe this is good for me, like the thing they gave me to blow into after my Surgery.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 27, 2015)

Try it.  I saw a Youtube vid somewhere an it seemed to work like a charm.


----------



## damon555 (Apr 27, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Heck, I don't even bother to remove the membrane any more.  It turns paper thin as long as you smoke them with the membrane toward the heat source and leave it there for the entire smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you on the membrane....It's not tough to remove before hand but can be a bit of a hassle....it's much easier to remove after they have been smoked. Comes off like a dream.....easy as pie. 

Those ribs are mighty fine lookin'! You will be churning them out like that in no time Rob.

On the AMNPS....I have one also and it works great but I was unaware of how well (or bad) the supplied chip pan works on the MES....If the AMNPS is so much better then by all means use it......The flavor that it provides is excellent!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

mummel said:


> Try it.  I saw a Youtube vid somewhere an it seemed to work like a charm.


The YouTube I send people to is with Scooter McGoo & he uses a Heat Gun. That thing really does the Job!!

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The YouTube I send people to is with Scooter McGoo & he uses a Heat Gun. That thing really does the Job!!
> 
> Bear


I wonder if you put a candle under it and walk away if that would work too?  No torch needed, no time spent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

mummel said:


> I wonder if you put a candle under it and walk away if that would work too?  No torch needed, no time spent.


No way would a candle stay lit outside on my Front Porch Railing.

I like the way I do it. Doesn't take a lot of my time, gives my lungs exercise, and always works!!!

Bear


----------



## goensouth (Apr 27, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I've yet to see a MES that has an accurate thermo. Sounds to me like yours is off quite a bit. My mes 40 (gen 2) is usually 30+ degrees off what the true smoking chamber temp is. When I was doing a shoulder yesterday my igrill was reading 218 while the mes was telling me it was 254. Big difference. My guess is your ribs needed more time because you didnt have the temp hot enough.




Just so you can see one for the 1st guess I just got very lucky.

See bottom temp.













20150321_193012.jpg



__ goensouth
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 28, 2015)

Have another question that couldn't specifically find the answer to in any threads. For my next ribs in a couple weeks I will be following bears step by step spare...very similar to jeffs using all the tips I got here. Since my wife wants FOTB when I do wrap the ribs with apple juice do I pool it on the bottom of the foil then put the ribs bone side down over the liquid? Do you pour it over the ribs? Not sure the process. Also single or double wrap? Thanks so much guys this has been amazingly helpful.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Have another question that couldn't specifically find the answer to in any threads. For my next ribs in a couple weeks I will be following bears step by step spare...very similar to jeffs using all the tips I got here. Since my wife wants FOTB when I do wrap the ribs with apple juice do I pool it on the bottom of the foil then put the ribs bone side down over the liquid? Do you pour it over the ribs? Not sure the process. Also single or double wrap? Thanks so much guys this has been amazingly helpful.


I like to put them in a Foil Pan, because I had a Foil wrap tear on my one time---Lost all the juice to the water pan below & on the smoker floor. If you do that, Single is fine. If you only use foil, better use it Double.

I put the Ribs in & pour the juice over it & it runs off into the pan.

I also put them in Bone side down.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2015)

I've learned to do ribs in the oven, charcoal grill, gas grill, and the smoker.  None of those came out right the first time.  It took several tries before I got each right the way I like them.  And I still tweak my processes.  

The gas grill was the most trying.  Probably took 30 tries before I got it right.  The others were maybe 3-4 times on each.  

Like I said though, I still tweak.  My wife has only ever raved about wrapped Baby Backs.  She has told me she does not like SLCs.  I really don't care for BBs.  She raved about the SLC ribs I posted above and all I did was tweak the temp (which I've done before) and use a different sauce.  Go figure.


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 28, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> I've learned to do ribs in the oven, charcoal grill, gas grill, and the smoker. None of those came out right the first time. It took several tries before I got each right the way I like them. And I still tweak my processes.
> 
> The gas grill was the most trying. Probably took 30 tries before I got it right. The others were maybe 3-4 times on each.
> 
> Like I said though, I still tweak. My wife has only ever raved about wrapped Baby Backs. She has told me she does not like SLCs. I really don't care for BBs. She raved about the SLC ribs I posted above and all I did was tweak the temp (which I've done before) and use a different sauce. Go figure.





Bearcarver said:


> I like to put them in a Foil Pan, because I had a Foil wrap tear on my one time---Lost all the juice to the water pan below & on the smoker floor. If you do that, Single is fine. If you only use foil, better use it Double.
> 
> I put the Ribs in & pour the juice over it & it runs off into the pan.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear. It sounds like whether I go with a foiled pan or double wrap in foil I should simply pour the juice over the ribs with bone side down. Excited to try again...just wish it wasn't two weeks away.


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 28, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> I've learned to do ribs in the oven, charcoal grill, gas grill, and the smoker. None of those came out right the first time. It took several tries before I got each right the way I like them. And I still tweak my processes.
> 
> The gas grill was the most trying. Probably took 30 tries before I got it right. The others were maybe 3-4 times on each.
> 
> Like I said though, I still tweak. My wife has only ever raved about wrapped Baby Backs. She has told me she does not like SLCs. I really don't care for BBs. She raved about the SLC ribs I posted above and all I did was tweak the temp (which I've done before) and use a different sauce. Go figure.


I wont give up. I'm definitely excited to try again now that I have the Maverick to help test the temperature of the MES. I never grilled ribs before, guess I was too intimidated.


----------



## njcpmiller (Apr 28, 2015)

I agree with Damon.  This is my second year smoking and I tried the "gadgets" at first when I bought my WSM.  While the results were ok, I eventually tossed the gadgets, bought a good digital thermometer, and consulted the forums.  Also, an important thing which I do with every smoke....take pics and document the progress.  Even subtle things like wind and ambient temperature can affect the smoke.  Keep a written log of your work and refer to it even if you've smoked the same thing numerous times.  In addition, don't get caught up in wondering about "how many hours/lb.". It takes as long as it will take...cook to temperature.  You can't rush perfection!  Don't get discouraged and keep reading and smoking and you'll gain valuable experience.  I hope this helps.


----------



## rraczyla (May 31, 2015)

Well I'm back with two more smokes under my belt. The 2nd smoke I did was St. Louis ribs from Costco done 3-2-1 with jeffs rub at 230. They turned out tender and awesome. I ended up getting the maverick et 732 and with the bbq probe slid down the middle of second rack I ended up having to set the mes40 to 250 for maverick to register 230. My smoke last night was another fail. I got some Hormel baby back ribs ( I know) that were all uneven with the middle of one being an inch and a half thick. I went for 2-2-1 and did the bend test and they were far from done. I went another two and a half hours and still not passing bend test. It was late so I took them off anyway. To be blunt hey sucked. No smoke flavor not tender. What is the deal?


----------



## robcava (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds like they just weren't done yet rraczyla. Until they pass the bend test let them go or they aren't going to be tender. Not sure on the smoke issue.... I dont have a MES. On the last attempt the temp on your maverick was reading OK? It really sounds to me like you were cooking at a very low temp. 7.5 hours is a LONG time for ribs to go and they still werent done. I would bet you were really at 200 or below.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 1, 2015)

7.5 hours for baby backs at 230F and wrapped?  Without pics all we can do is guess.  Sounds like they had a lot of the leaner meat on them, in which case they were probably a fail waiting to happen.  I'm going to say they were overcooked and the leaner meat tightened up.  Should have tasted chalky and dry.  I'll come back to this later.  Gotta run.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 1, 2015)

This is a look at pull back and bend test.













50x50px-ZC-575d4a3b_IMG_0009[1] (50x50) (3) (100x1



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015


















200x200px-ZC-cc5b71db_bbqshots001[1] (200x200) (2)



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015






Keep it @ 225*F and go 4.5 hrs, then check . This is a good way.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2015)

It happens! It has happen to us all. You will improve! It wasn't sub-pare ribs....it was the learning curve.


----------



## rraczyla (Jun 13, 2015)

Ok guys I have done ribs twice more and I think either my mes unit all together or the controller is not working correctly. I have a maverick et 732 on the second shelf through a potato. No matter what I cannot get the temp above 225. I have tried the metal sheet in bottom right at various angles and still can't get past 225 with my mes maxed at 275. Any suggestions?


----------



## rraczyla (Jun 13, 2015)

One thing to note my maverick was tested to within two degrees of boiling water


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2015)

How long do you have that smoker?

Which one is it?

On previous smokes were you able to get the Maverick past 230°?

If not, are you using an extension cord?

If you can't get past 230° on your Maverick when your MES is set at 275°, I would call them because you paid for a smoker to get to 275°.

Could you answer the questions above first?

Bear


----------



## rraczyla (Jun 13, 2015)

I have had the smoker about two months now.

I actually haven't tried getting it above 230 but in the past I was getting 230 when the mes was showing 255.

As a matter of fact this is the first time I did use an extension cord


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> I have had the smoker about two months now.
> 
> I actually haven't tried getting it above 230 but in the past I was getting 230 when the mes was showing 255.
> 
> As a matter of fact this is the first time I did use an extension cord


Try it empty, without an extension cord, and set it for 275°. Then Record the temp readings from your MES & the Maverick with the Maverick sensor near the MES sensor. Record them both every half hour for 3 hours. Let me know what you get.

BTW: The MES sensor is the toggle switch like thing on the back wall, just below the middle & a little to the right of center.

Bear


----------



## rraczyla (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks bear I will give it a go of it ever stops raining. I will report back with results


----------



## rraczyla (Jun 20, 2015)

Well I went it try this this morning and I think something is wrong with my control box. I set for 275 and checked back 30 mintues later and the mes was off. So I turned back on ste the temp and then tried to set time and when I went up above an hour the unit shut down. It was making a clicking noise on the control panel each time I tried to adjust time and it would shut off. The remote wasn't turning the unit on either. Is it my control box, the power to unit?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Well I went it try this this morning and I think something is wrong with my control box. I set for 275 and checked back 30 mintues later and the mes was off. So I turned back on ste the temp and then tried to set time and when I went up above an hour the unit shut down. It was making a clicking noise on the control panel each time I tried to adjust time and it would shut off. The remote wasn't turning the unit on either. Is it my control box, the power to unit?


Now you have the Ammo to call Masterbuilt. Tell them your findings on what happens, and they should be able to fix you up.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Jun 22, 2015)

Always record a video. Will help with your claim but also help MB to figure out the issue and hopefully improve on quality.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2015)

mummel said:


> Always record a video. Will help with your claim but also help MB to figure out the issue and hopefully improve on quality.


Always??

LOL---Not all of us can record videos.

Bear


----------



## rraczyla (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok guys I called MB customer service today and they were extremely helpful. They are going to send me a replacement, however they have suggested the following gen 2 model: 

.

They did not want to give me the same gen 1 model (20070311) due to all the issues I had. I am now struggling with which I should go with. I know everyone swears by the gen 1 model but with all the issues I had I am still debating...any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

Can they give you a credit towards a new MES 40 BT?


----------



## rraczyla (Jul 7, 2015)

mummel said:


> Can they give you a credit towards a new MES 40 BT?


I'm sure I could ask. But isn't that $100 more plus the shipping? Not sure I want to drop another $100.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jul 7, 2015)

My MES 30" Gen 1 is similar.  I set the temp to 275 on the unit, and struggle to get a temp about 225-230 inside the smoker.


----------



## rraczyla (Jul 7, 2015)

vwaldoguy said:


> My MES 30" Gen 1 is similar.  I set the temp to 275 on the unit, and struggle to get a temp about 225-230 inside the smoker.


I was satisfied at first that this was simply due to the placement of the sensor in the MES and tried using a heat shield to balance the temperature between left and right. However, once I started having issues with the control panel shutting off and clicking I knew something was not right. I guess I get a smoker out of it...but which one???


----------



## rraczyla (Jul 8, 2015)

After some careful thought I think I am going to request another Gen 1 model. All the problems people are having most seem to be related to the gen 2 model.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> After some careful thought I think I am going to request another Gen 1 model. All the problems people are having most seem to be related to the gen 2 model.


Great Decision!!

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

Never used anything but 225* for ribs....but I am using a BGE. Only rack I ever did on the MES40 were done at 225* using Jeffs rub and the 3-2-1 method. Were very tasty and "fall off the bone" tender. With the weird temperature swings/variations of the MES I never took a liking to it. Set either one of our Eggs up to run at 225* and that is where they stay....verified with a,Thermoworks remote thermometer.  I packed the MES away...


----------



## rraczyla (Jul 20, 2015)

Well I received my replacement unit last week and sure enough I am running into the same issue. The unit keeps shutting off and tripping my GFCI. Emailed Masterbuilt back today and they are recommending another replacement except this time the Gen 2...not sure what I want to do now.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like that outlet could be overloaded.  What else is on it?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, what they all said.  I checked the temp on my new MES 30 against my Maverick 733, and the MES was out by 47 degrees!!!  Don't trust the factory therm.

Gary


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 26, 2015)

First of all I want to say thanks to everyone, this site is amazing. So I just did my first smoke and had miserable results. My setup is a gen1 mes40 setup the way Bearcarver has his...sheet metal bottom right, bottom row removed, amnps lower left with a disposable pan cut in half above he amnps to prevent drippings. The recipe I used was from Jeff... 3-2-1 St. Louis ribs. I purchased his rub and sauce recipes and used those which were well worth the cost. 

I set the smoker to 230 and let it heat while I lit the amnps. I'm sure I will get better but what a pain. I used a propane torch then blew on it for 10 minutes on and off. I used two rows of hickory pellets which I think were pretty well lit when I put in. I then put two slabs of ribs (from Costco) in the smoker. After three hours I removed the ribs and wrapped in foil and put back in. At that point I removed amnps. I think I filled too high as both rows were almost ash and may have had jump over. After two hours I removed from foil, sauced, and put back in for another hour. When I removed internal temp was about 150. The ends of each slab were pretty tender however the middle was so tough it was hard to eat. Needless to say wife was not too happy I spent the money and then time for sub par ribs.

So guys any ideas what I did wrong? 

Thank you,  


Rob


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 26, 2015)

Your cooking temp was set too low, IMHO. Cook them at 250° minimum.

The ribs need to pass the bend test for doneness, regardless of how much time the have spent cooking or what IT they are, IMHO it is impossible to take an accurate IT on ribs.

Someone will probably ask if you have calibrated your therms or that you need to get something other than the "crappy" factory installed one. If you want to then by all means spend the money, but in reality you will find that simply turning up the heat will solve your problem.


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for that I can try a higher temperature next time. I just used Jeff's temperature suggestion. I also used a thermapen to check the temperature which had been calibrated.


----------



## b-one (Apr 26, 2015)

We're you going by your smokers temp gauge? Most stock therms are off quite a bit.


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes was just using the temp on the control panel


----------



## damon555 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ribs will smoke just fine @ 225 IMO.....Why not use the smoker with the provided chip pan? Once you get the hang of that then you can start messing with other gadgets. 

Here's what I would do.....don't get fancy just use everything as it was intended to be used. Put the ribs in the smoker and leave them along for 5 hours before you even think about messing with them...maybe replenish the chips as needed or do as I did and use chunks. I'm not sure what the MES says about using chips or chunks but a chip pan can handle chunks too if done properly. Keep the ribs going until they pass the above mentioned bend test (which is spelled out in many, many threads on this site if you search for it)..... Be prepared for it to take upwards of 7 hours. You don't need to bother with foil either. If smoked properly unfoiled ribs are every bit as good as anything coming out of a foil pouch.

The guys on here are very good at what they do and will give you very good advice.....I learned almost everything I know about smoking from this site. Keep it simple and success will come. Unfortunately trial and error is a big part of the process. It can get expensive with the cost of meat these days.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 27, 2015)

Damon gave great advice.  I don't wrap my SLCs.  Usually I smoke them at 225F but recently I've been doing them at 250F and like it better.  I throw them on the smoker and leave them alone for 5 hours.  Sauce them once, then again 30 minutes later.  By 6 hours they are usually done, but they can take a little longer. 

Did some today and they came out wonderful just shy of 6 hours.  Nice 45-60 degree bend test with no break in the bark.  Not fall-off-the-bone but competition bite and very juicy.  Sauced with an apple cinnamon BBQ sauce from one of the local apple orchards, something I got as a gift at Christmas .  Did them on a WSM but temp is temp no matter what smoker you use.  Heck, I don't even bother to remove the membrane any more.  It turns paper thin as long as you smoke them with the membrane toward the heat source and leave it there for the entire smoke. 













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips guys. I will probably ditch the amnps next time and the metal sheet. Maybe the sheet was absorbing some of the heat. It also sounds like I should have left them on longer. I can't try again for another two weeks but I will report back when I do.


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2015)

Only thing you needed to do is cook them a little longer, That's all. You can use your AMNPS, just don't over fill it, maintain a constant temp  (I smoke at 225 º )  Don't worry about checking the IT of the ribs,  Bend test and pull back on the bones,

This smoke was not a failure  it was a learning curve.   With under cooked ribs you can always cook them a little more. It you didn't eat them wrap in foil and put the in the oven  for a bit and you have salvaged tor smoke  But you know what to look for next time

Gary


----------



## tropics (Apr 27, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Yes was just using the temp on the control panel


That was the #1 mistake


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> Only thing you needed to do is cook them a little longer, That's all. You can use your AMNPS, just don't over fill it, maintain a constant temp  (I smoke at 225 º )  Don't worry about checking the IT of the ribs,  Bend test and pull back on the bones,
> 
> This smoke was not a failure  it was a learning curve.   With under cooked ribs you can always cook them a little more. It you didn't eat them wrap in foil and put the in the oven  for a bit and you have salvaged tor smoke  But you know what to look for next time
> 
> Gary


Hi Rob!

What Gary said, and what a lot of guys said above.

And the biggest is what Tropics said----Don't go by your MES temp settings and digital read-out. That was your biggest problem. It must have been a lot lower heat than you think.

If it was underdone (as Ribs go), it didn't matter if you had it set at 225°, 250° or 275°. As long as you didn't have an accurate second therm in there, like a Maverick, you don't know what your smoker temp was. I would get a Maverick ET-732, and check it in boiling water. Then start over, using your AMNPS (filling it about 1/4" from the top). Get the Smoker temp to about 230° on your Maverick, and do the 3-2-1. Don't worry about the internal meat temp. If your MES stays at 230°, it will be Great.

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 27, 2015)

I've yet to see a MES that has an accurate thermo. Sounds to me like yours is off quite a bit. My mes 40 (gen 2) is usually 30+ degrees off what the true smoking chamber temp is. When I was doing a shoulder yesterday my igrill was reading 218 while the mes was telling me it was 254. Big difference. My guess is your ribs needed more time because you didnt have the temp hot enough.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. I will probably ditch the amnps next time and the metal sheet. Maybe the sheet was absorbing some of the heat. It also sounds like I should have left them on longer. I can't try again for another two weeks but I will report back when I do.


Don't ditch the AMNPS !!!  That thing is 100 Times as good as your MES chip burner!!!

And if you're talking about the metal sheet I use in the bottom right, you may or may not need that. I use it to even out the left & right Temps in my smoker, but unless you have it laying flat (which wouldn't help in any way) it won't absorb any heat.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 27, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread.  I have a lot to learn too.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 27, 2015)

As said above get a good thermometer and check it against your set temp. You are cooking to cold or they would have been done.

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't ditch the AMNPS !!!  That thing is 100 Times as good as your MES chip burner!!!
> 
> And if you're talking about the metal sheet I use in the bottom right, you may or may not need that. I use it to even out the left & right Temps in my smoker, but unless you have it laying flat (which wouldn't help in any way) it won't absorb any heat.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear I don't think I will ditch it. Was a pain but I'm sure thats just the learning curve and once I get the hang of it lighting will be no problem...again this was my first smoke. Yes the metal sheet I was referring to was the one in the bottom right and I did have it tilted. I'm guessing to check left and right temp you just use the two Maverick probes hanging on each side?

Thanks everyone for the tips, I will be sure to pick up a Maverick asap and get started again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Thanks Bear I don't think I will ditch it. Was a pain but I'm sure thats just the learning curve and once I get the hang of it lighting will be no problem...again this was my first smoke. Yes the metal sheet I was referring to was the one in the bottom right and I did have it tilted. I'm guessing to check left and right temp you just use the two Maverick probes hanging on each side?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tips, I will be sure to pick up a Maverick asap and get started again.


Yes, a lot of guys have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit when they first start, but unless they live at a High Altitude, most of them get the hang of it before too long.

Yes the best way to tell the left/right balance of the heat is with two Maverick smoker probes. Without that you don't know what the deflector is doing.

Bear


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, a lot of guys have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit when they first start, but unless they live at a High Altitude, most of them get the hang of it before too long.
> 
> Yes the best way to tell the left/right balance of the heat is with two Maverick smoker probes. Without that you don't know what the deflector is doing.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the info!


----------



## rraczyla (Apr 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, a lot of guys have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit when they first start, but unless they live at a High Altitude, most of them get the hang of it before too long.
> 
> Yes the best way to tell the left/right balance of the heat is with two Maverick smoker probes. Without that you don't know what the deflector is doing.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the info!


Bearcarver said:


> Yes, a lot of guys have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit when they first start, but unless they live at a High Altitude, most of them get the hang of it before too long.
> 
> Yes the best way to tell the left/right balance of the heat is with two Maverick smoker probes. Without that you don't know what the deflector is doing.
> 
> Bear


Bear  - one quick question on lighting the amnps. I read your posts before on it but how long would you say you leave the flame on the pellets to get it going? On your suggestion I got the ts-3000 and it seemed to produce some large flames within seconds. Just curious how long you hold it there before turning the flame off and blowing on it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

rraczyla said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Bear  - one quick question on lighting the amnps. I read your posts before on it but how long would you say you leave the flame on the pellets to get it going? On your suggestion I got the ts-3000 and it seemed to produce some large flames within seconds. Just curious how long you hold it there before turning the flame off and blowing on it?


I probably only hold the torch there for 20 or 30 seconds, but then when the flame goes out, I blow on it, down & toward the unburned pellets until the flame comes back. 

Then when the flame goes out, I do the same thing again. I keep doing this again & again. Sometimes the flame is going for 5 to 8 minutes before it goes out. 

Once I have a really big red cherry deep into the bottom of the pellets, it's ready to go in the smoker. This could take 20 minutes or longer, but I only spent time at the AMNPS of about 20 seconds, 6 or 8 times.

I also never use the torch again after that initial 20 to 30 seconds unless I can't get the flame back from blowing on the red pellets in the bottom.

Bear


----------

